# Frage zur Bezahlung bei Steam



## Krabbat (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle!
Ich hab noch nie bei steam was gekauft aber werde wohl in zukunft mal den ein oder anderen DLC kaufen (geht ja nur bei steam, nicht im laden).
Ich hab jetzt aber gesehen, das man ihrgendwie das steam guthaben nur in 5€ schritten aufladen kann. 
Gibt es ne möglichkeit, dass ich, wenn ich z.B. nen DLC für 6,99€ kaufe, auch nur 6,99€ bezahle oder muss ich dann "10€ bezahlen" (rest bleibt auf dem steam guthaben und wird beim nächsten kauf verwendet)
denn so bliebe ja immer nen bischen geld bei steam, weil man ja nie das guthaben genau passend hat
danke schonmal für die hilfe


----------



## Sethnix (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe bislang PayPal benutzt, da es (für mich) das einfachste Zahlungsmittel bei Steam und co. (Impuls, Amazon, etc.) ist.

MFG


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Februar 2011)

Ja genau so funktioniert Prepaid  , ist wie beim Handy.

Passend bezahlen kannst du aber mit Paypal oder VISA-Karte.
Das würde ich dir empfehlen.


----------



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2011)

also bei paypal oder visa bezahlt man nur soviel wie man muss?
das ist dann ja in ordnung
nochmal danke für die hilfe


----------



## HLP-Andy (14. Februar 2011)

Ja. Du musst einfach nur beim jeweiligen Spiel bzw. DLC auf den Kaufen-Button klicken und deine Bezahloption auswählen. (Neben Kreditkarte und Paypal gibt es auch Paysafecard und Click&Buy.) Dann bezahlst du auf den Cent genau den Betrag der im Shop angezeigt wird.

Dass man Geld aufladen kann ist eine seperate Funktion und kann, muss man aber nicht nutzen. (Ist halt praktisch wenn man viel einkauft bzw. bei Microtransaktionen.)


----------



## thecroatien (14. Februar 2011)

Du kannst auch Problemlos per Giroypay bezahlen.


----------

